# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الغدة الكظرية

## nawayseh

*ما هي الغدة الكظرية؟*


*هي عبارة عن عضوين صغيرين مثلثي الشكل و بحجم اصبع الابهام يقعان فوق كلا**الكليتين. و تعرف الغدة الكظرية انها من الغدد الصماء حيث انها تقوم بافراز**الهرمونات . هذه الهرمونات تقوم بالسيطرة على ضغط الدم، مستويات المواد الكيميائية**بالدم، استخدام الجسم للمياه، استخدام الجلوكوز، و ردود الافعال اثناء اوقات الضغط**و الاجهاد "ردة فعل الشجار و الفرار**".*
*هذه الهرمونات التي تفرز من الغدة الكظرية**تتضمن: كورتيزول، ألدوستيرون، ادرينالين – ابينيفرين و نورابينيفرين – و جزءا**صغيراً من الهرمونات الجنسية ( استروجين و اندروجين**).* 
*ما هي الاشياء التي تتسبب في مشاكل الغدة الكظرية؟*


*تعتبر الامراض الخاصة بالغدة الكظرية نادرة نسبياً . السبب الوحيد الذي يؤدي الى**ضرورة استئصال الغدة الكظرية هو فرط افراز الهرمونات بسبب وجود ورم بالغدة نفسها**.* *معظم تلك الاورام عبارة عن اورام حميدة صغيرة و ليست سرطانات و تعرف بأنها اورام**حميدة و التى عادة من الممكن ازالتها بواسطة المنظار الجراحي . كما انه يتم**استئصال الغدة الكظرية في حالات بعض الاورام حتى لو كانت لاتتسبب في زيادة افراز**الهرمون ايضاً ، مثل الاورام الكبيرة جدا، او اذا كان هناك احتمال ان تكون تلك**الاورام سرطانات أو خبيثة. من حسن الحظ ان الاورام الخبيثة الخاصة بالغدة الكظرية**تعتبر نادرة جداَ. احيانا يتم اكتشاف اورام الغدة الكظرية عن طريق المصادفة عند**اجراء اشعة سينية لتقييم مشكلة اخرى**.* 

*ما هى الاعراض الدالة على وجود مشكلة بالغدة الكظرية؟*


*المرضى الذين يعانون من مشاكل بالغدة الكظرية من الممكن ان يعانوا من مجموعة**§**مختلفة من الاعراض متعلقة بفرط افراز الهرمونات بواسطة الغدة المريضة. اورام الغدة**الكظرية التي يصاحبها زيادة في افراز الهرمونات هي مرض فيوكروموسيتوما ، الاورام**المنتجة للالدوستيرون ، الاورام المنتجة للكورتيزول**.*
*فيوكروموسيتوما تؤدي الى زيادة افراز الهرمونات و التى من الممكن ان تؤدي الى**§**ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، و نوبات مرضية تتميز بالصداع الشديد، فرط التعرق ، القلق،**الخفقان، زيادة سرعة ضربات القلب، التي من الممكن ان تستمر من بضعة ثوان الى بضعة**دقائق**.* 
*اورام الالدوستيرون هى الاورام التي تسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم و انخفاض**§**نسبة البوتاسيوم بالدم . في بعض المرضى قد تؤدي ذلك الى اعراض ضعف، ارهاق، و زيادة**معدل التبول**.*
*الاورام المنتجة لهرمون الكورتيزول تتسبب في متلازمة تسمي**§**كوشينج**Cushing`s* *و التي من الممكن ان تتصف بالسمنة ( خاصة بالوجه و الرقبة**) ‘* *إرتفاع مستوى السكر بالدم، ارتفاع ضغط الدم ،اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية ، ترقق الجلد،**علامات تمدد الجلد البارزة. معظم حالات متلازمة كوشينجتكون بسبب وجود ورم صغير**بالغدة النخامية و لا يتم علاجها بإستئصال الغدة الكظرية. عموماً ، تشكل أورام**الغدة الكظرية حوالي 20% من حالات كوشينج**.*
*اكتشاف ورم عن طريق المصادفة بالغدة**§**الكظرية قد يكون أي من انواع الاورام السابقة و قد لا يؤدي الى افراز أي هرمونات**على الاطلاق. معظم اورام الغدة الكظرية التى تكتشف بالمصادفة لا تؤدي الى زيادة في**افراز الهرمونات ، ولا تتسبب في اي اعراض، كما انها تكون حميدة، و لا تحتاج الى**الاستئصال. يتم اختيار الاسئصال الجراحي للأورام التي تكتشف بالمصادفة اذا**كان**:*
*o* *الورم يؤدي الي زيادة في افراز الهرمونات**.*
*o* *كبير في الحجم (اكثر من** 4-5* *سم أو 2 بوصة في القطر**)*
*o* *اذا كان هناك شك في احتمالية ان يكون الورم**خبيث**.*
*يعتبر سرطان الغدة الكظرية( سرطان القشرة) من الانواع النادرة و الذي يكون**§**كبير جدا في الحجم عند التشخيص و يحتاج استئصال هذا الورم الى فتح جراحي**.*
*اذا كان هناك شك في ان الورم خبيث من خلال الاعراض او عن طريق الاشعة السينية**§**، يجب عمل فحوصات للدم و البول لمعرفة ما اذا كان الورم ينتج زيادة في الهرمونات ام**لا. و تستخدم انواع خاصة من الاشعة السينية مثل الاشعة المقطعية ، فحص الطب النووي،**اشعة الرنين المغناطيسي، او عينة اختيارية من الاوردة ، و ذلك لتحديد مكان الورم** .*
*يعتبر الاستئصال الجراحي للغدة الكظرية هو العلاج المفضل في حالات الاورام التى**تزيد من افراز الهرمونات و لأورام الغدة الكظرية الأولية التي يكتشف انها**خبيثة**.*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مشكوووووووووووووووور على جهودك اخي

----------

